# Military Police Reserves



## Gordon (22 Mar 2008)

Hello,

 I am interested in transfering to military police reserves in Kingston all i have to do is send an email to a seargent to get the proccess started. But I was hoping to get some information to how the MP reserves recruiting works. is it same a police services or is there a different proccess? any info would be much appriciated!! 

 Anyone From Kingston MPs?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Mar 2008)

I did not know there was reserve MPs here in Kingston.... I thought they worked out of the various Service Batallions?

Gordon: Your MOC is not your service number, its your Military Occupation Code.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Mar 2008)

Reserve MPs were moved out of the Res Svc Bns a number of years ago; first into Reserve MP Coys as independant units; now the Res MP Coys are part of the Area MP units.


----------



## Gordon (28 Mar 2008)

lol I made this account a long time ago thanks superslug. And I am pretty sure the sergeant that I spoke with said it was in Kingston, almost positive but ill have to double check that now.

 cheers


----------



## afghanmp (2 Apr 2008)

There is an MP reserve unit in Kingston it is an off shoot of Londons platoon and have an office at the MP guard house...if you can't get ahold of them call me at loc 4621 and leave a message and I will try and get someone to get ahold of you


----------



## davidsonr_91 (9 Apr 2008)

I am currently applying to the local mp unit for reserves, if there is anyone who has done the process and received their red beret I would love to hear your story and know more about what res mps do comparted to reg force mps. thanks bunch


----------



## Poppa (9 Apr 2008)

Where abouts are you?...Res MP units are located in only a few areas of the country.
Some of the questions you have are already answered in this forum. Did you want any specific questions answered or are you looking for what the average Res MP does on a parade night?

I'll try and answer any questions that you come up with.

Cheers


----------



## davidsonr_91 (9 Apr 2008)

Would be 13 mp company, and i look at the forum as it says what they dont have as powers of arrest and stuff like that but i guess I will have to experience it to know what it is they do, I'm excited and i find the fitness the hardest part of all of this but oh well it's just because I don't have a treadmill to run on any longer  but thanks for the reply.


----------



## slowmode (13 May 2008)

Ottawa also has a Reserve MP unit if your interested


----------



## BluenoserGuy (8 Mar 2010)

i know this is a older thread but its all that came up on a "Kingston reserve MP".  I went to the recruiter on monday March 1st and they said the unit in Kingston is not hireling until April but allready had people "in the tube" to be hired.  What would be a suitable corse of action, should i start the process anyway or wait till they hire more.  I am currently attending collage for Community and Justice Services, after my second year i want to join rag force MP.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dissident (8 Mar 2010)

BluenoserGuy said:
			
		

> What would be a suitable corse of action



Start your application now and work on your spelling.

Examples from your 92 word post above:
i (Capitalization counts)
hireling
corse
i (again)
collage 
rag Force MP (what is this? the cleaning branch MPs?)

I am sure I am coming off as an ass, but it is not my intention. Now that the gates of recruiting have been shut for us and we we have to cherry pick our applicants, every detail of your application will help determine how fast you get processed.


----------

